# RIGHT HAND DRIVE CAR in uae Plz advise !!!



## salah2u

hi,

I have searched the forum, but couldnt find the right answer, im sure some one must be able to help me out here.



I intend to move to UAE, but not on permanent basis, as I am contractor, and I have secured a contract which is less than a year worth.

I have a fairly decent car in UK, is it possible, to take my car along during my stay for less than a yr, I dont indent to invest in car when I am there and levaing my little baby getting rusted in garage...

I read a thread where some one said u get issued witha blue plate etc??

but whts the law, I have seen many gulf registered car in london burning rubber, I am sure there must be a treaty of some sort, If we allow gulf car in uk, then there must be a way for gulf to allow UK/EU be driven..

any one with knowlege or experience kindly post ur views/experience/advise.


Many Thanks in advance..........lane:


----------



## Elphaba

There are two issues here. Firstly, your car will not have Gulf specs so cannot be registered (or insured) and as far as I am aware there are major issues with registering RHD vehicles too. The blue plates are a temporary thing for cars for export.

Simply put, it is not advisable to bring a UK car here.

-


----------



## Ogri750

As far as I know, it is not possible to register a RHD vehicle for road use in the UAE.

I know how you feel, as I wanted to ship my car out, hey ho


----------



## Andy Capp

Both above are correct, you cannot register or drive a right hand drive vehicle on the roads here.

Which is a good thing, it's carnage at the best of times!


----------



## Elphaba

AndyC - Do you happen to know whether a car purchased in the UAE can be exported to the US? Thanks

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> AndyC - Do you happen to know whether a car purchased in the UAE can be exported to the US? Thanks
> 
> -


Yes it can Elph, in fact it's a very straightforward job to do - shipping costs are around $3000, and then you need to arrange registration in US and pay any import taxes due which is based on the age and value of the vehicle.


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> Yes it can Elph, in fact it's a very straightforward job to do - shipping costs are around $3000, and then you need to arrange registration in US and pay any import taxes due which is based on the age and value of the vehicle.


Thank you 

-


----------

